# Welcome Trisia as a moderator



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I am happy to announce that Trisia has joined the moderator team.  She will be moderating in the English Only and Romanian forums.

I look forward to working with her, and hope you all do, too. 

Mike


----------



## Gévy

Welcome, bienvenue, bienvenida en el equipo ! 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome Trisia!!*


----------



## AngelEyes

Trisia,

Wow. First Ewie and now you.

_I'm in MOD HEAVEN._

Remember...be kind. 

Seriously, congratulations!

*AngelEyes*


----------



## Vanda

Ei, Trisia! Bem-vinda ao time! Ótima aquisição.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Trisia: I am so delighted. You have always been a great forum member and I am sure you'll be a wonderful mod.

Looking forward to bumping into you in the EO! 

Love from Barcelona.


----------



## cherine

Isn't it delightful to have this sweet girl as a moderator? I'm sure you'll make a great mod and a great "e-colleague" 

Welcome to the team, dear Trisia


----------



## alexacohen

Wow, Trisia!

Congratulations!

But I am not at all surprised, you know. You´re so right for the job.

Hugs,

Alexa


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Always nice, helpful and even funny. Don't change.


----------



## fsabroso

_*Welcome Trisia !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_


----------



## ireney

Welcome


----------



## cycloneviv

Absolutely perfect choice! Congratulations, Trisia!!!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Brava Trisia 
I'm sure you'll do a great job in the Mod team 
*Congratulations!!!*


----------



## Nunty

*Whee!

*Welcome, Trisia. It will be wonderful to work with you!


----------



## robbie_SWE

Finally! It was about time!!!!!

*Felicitari* and I'll be seing you in the Romanian forum! 

(have to hang out there again!)

 robbie


----------



## Trisia

Hey, thank you everyone 

I'm very excited about this, and very grateful for your kind words. Looking forward to seeing all of you wonderful people on the forum. Thanks! 

 (And yeah, all of you must visit the Romanian forum every now and then, or else... )


----------



## ewie

(Official) Welcome to the gang, Trixie.

_Does this mean I can leave now?_


----------



## Topsie

Felicitări Trisia!
I'm sure you'll do a great job!


----------



## Loob

I'm delighted, too, Trisia

Congratulations - you'll be a brilliant mod!


----------



## kenny4528

You're definitely the one who should do this job. Cheers
~


----------



## Silvia10975

Benuvenuta Trisia!
Sono certa che farai uno splendido lavoro!
Congratulazioni!!


----------



## bibliolept

*Felicitări!*

An excellent choice. Proof once again, and indubitable, undeniable proof at that, that the powers-that-be absolutely know what they're doing--and most definitely batting 1.000. They've proven their wisdom now in selecting the brilliant, patient, and kind Trisia.


----------



## TrentinaNE

I knew it was only a matter of time.  

Congratulations, Trisia, e _benvenuta_.

Elisabetta


----------



## Trisia

Guys, you're making me blush!  I'm speechless. Thank you all so much, you're way too nice.



AngelEyes said:


> Remember...be kind.



Ohhh, but... the power...


----------



## cuchuflete

Welcome to the funny farm, Trisia.   As you will soon discover, the Moderators' lounge is constructed entirely of dark chocolate, and is populated by some very strange (but good-hearted) people.


----------



## DearPrudence

Yes, it was bound to happen: nice, reliable & witty... my spitting image  
Anyway, *welcome and congrats* (1 pierre 2 coups avec tes 5000 )!


----------



## nichec

Hmm, I don't know what to say......................So I will just say congratulations then, mate.


----------



## pyan

Welcome, Trisia.

Great to have you on board.


----------



## Flaminius

Feliciter, dumneavoastro moderatrix cea mai noua!     *\\ (ด**^__**^ด) //*

Wow, this is incredible! Welcome to the land of chocolate, cheese and pita all for free.


----------



## ewie

I'm still waiting for the free cheese that goes with all that pita.


----------



## bibliolept

ewie said:


> I'm still waiting for the free cheese that goes with all that pita.



Is that anything like free government cheese?

And I thought that you couldn't improve on "land of milk and honey."

To quote from one of the more curious components of modern U.S. culture:
"_I was told there'd be punch and pie!"_


----------



## panjandrum

... and a great big furry huggy welcome from me too.

_And ewie should realise that there is no escape from mod-land, not ever ever *ever ever ..........*_


----------



## dn88

WoW, fear the Mod power!  Hope you enjoy


----------

